# Emerald Isle 7/15-7/22 Kayak fishing??



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

I will be in emerald Isle on vacation 7/15- 7/22 I have a fishing yak and would like to find some others who are interested in going out during that week for what ever Kings, shark??? Don't saltwater fish much but do have some gear..


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

No takers yet, Never been to EI before what should I expect as far as fish, also are there any good tackle shops and piers nearby???


----------



## Spinning Reel (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't kayak fish so I can't help you there. So far as tackle shops, The Reel Outdoors is maybe a mile or so on the left as you arrive on the island, assuming you're coming in 58 on the west end of the island. I've found their prices to be better than average and certainly better than some of the bigger shops up towards Atlantic Beach. I think their gear selection is really good. 

Pier wise, Bogue Inlet Pier is in Emerald Isle, four blocks west of The Reel Outdoors. Search for Bogue Inlet Pier or read the reports posted here. Kings are popular there. 

For surf fishing, I've found Fort Macon, on the far east end of the island to be decent. There is a jetty and you get some current running through the inlet. Be wary of the hours since this is a park. I believe they close at dusk and the crowds can get big. Find the freshest bait you can, shrimp or mullet. Cast netting is the best option if you can do that. Otherwise, surf fishing in Emerald Isle can be spotty. My experience is the best times are generally in the early mornings or early evenings. With early morning being my favorite. Again freshest bait the best. The two times i've surf fished at night on the EI beach, I got into some sharks about 3 feet long. Wasn't expecting them but man they were fun. I was ill-prepared leader wise and I was snapping line big time. 

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I live just acrost the bridge from EI. and i will go out and yak fish with ya.


ill prlly be paddling out big shark baits at night, or tarpon fishing from the yak during the afternoon from the yak if the weather isnt horrible.


setting a few crab pots tomorrow, and starting to stockpile a dozen fresh live blueclaws in a box off of a friends dock. keep em, feed em , and always have nice poon bait ready to go pick up.


i was just in hatteras for a week, and we saw a good # of tarpon, and heard of plenty more. so there should be good numbers around bogue..


paddling around slowly with a fat blueclaw behind me should prove productive..


im not sharkfishing OUT of my kayak, but i will paddle baits for them.



Jesse


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Hey Jesse*

hey jesse gonna be fishing bip on monday ..you gonna be around?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

might not have a rig in the water but im sure ill be out there at some point during the day.


Depending on traffic though, if its backed up past my house, ill chill in the A/C  instead of b urning 10$ in gas to go 5 minutes away in locked up traffic haha



Jesse


----------



## obxsharker1 (Jun 5, 2007)

*ill be down at the beach the same week*

ill be down there during the week wen u are ill be fishin on the outerbanks pier...i dont no wer ei is but i will be fishin with some big gear..penn 12/0 spooled with 1500yrds of 100lb power pro line so yea if u wanna meet up the let me no n i will put u on some big sharks...it would be nice as i need a yak to run my baits so let me no a.s.a.p. n we will set somthin up

thanks
dalton

tight lines n screamin drags!!


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

Private message me with your name and number I'll call you when I'm down there..


----------

